# Bet Sites



## jhonyntc (Nov 18, 2022)

Guys, does anyone know or have bought from some of these sites?

I need to know if it's reliable

https://www.sbtipsters.com/

https://soccertips.net/

https://soccertips.net/


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 19, 2022)

Yeah I know a couple of them (reliable) that I've bought from. The reliable ones are bit expensive, I'll show you what they sent to me via email and it corresponded with their archives, just reach out to me in my private message I'll drop my email so I'll show you certain things.


----------

